# For the glory of Greece



## nikos_ (Apr 7, 2013)

the Greece it self..


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 7, 2013)

i saw this documentary yesterday

Food Matters Official Trailer - YouTube


and what was the first thing they start with?

Hippocrates words
the an ancient map of Greece 
then a document of Hippocrates in ancient Greek,above it the translation in modern Greek and then the translation in english

it's all right here


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 7, 2013)

great thread fag!


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 7, 2013)

Is the greek economy still in the shitter?


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 7, 2013)

interesting videos, dont see what your point was


----------



## Watson (Apr 7, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Is the greek economy still in the shitter?



at current predictions the children who will finally pay off greek debts arent born yet, their parents arent even born yet...


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 7, 2013)

Just what the hell is this thread about anyway?


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 8, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Just what the hell is this thread about anyway?




for the glory of Greece
ffs you read it or not?

it says how Hippocrates use to cure his patience,and how the modern medicine create diseases insread of curing people


----------



## XYZ (Apr 8, 2013)

^^Needs to be negged by everyone.


----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2013)

This^


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 8, 2013)

Good videos. A lot of Peeps don't realise how far their food travels before it hits their super markets, especially produce. Not to mention all the vermin that crawl over them. 

Never mind the chems, toxins!


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 8, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> for the glory of Greece
> ffs you read it or not?
> 
> it says how Hippocrates use to cure his patience,and how the modern medicine create diseases insread of curing people




When I was younger my friends and I had a saying about ugly girls. "Put a  flag over her face and fuck her for Old Glory". Nikos, the title "For the  glory of Greece" I thought you were going to tell us about a date you  had with an ugly Turkish guy.  

And as a side note, when I was in the army, we use to call KY Jelly "Glory Grease".  Just sayin'.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 8, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> for the glory of Greece
> ffs you read it or not?
> 
> it says how Hippocrates use to cure his patience,and how the modern medicine create diseases insread of curing people


Don't you mean cure his Patient's.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 8, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Just what the hell is this thread about anyway?



Nikos coming out party.  He would like 20 spankings and a rusty trombone.


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 9, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Don't you mean cure his Patient's.



apparently my english are worst than my greeks


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 9, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> When I was younger my friends and I had a  saying about ugly girls. "Put a  flag over her face and fuck her for Old  Glory".




lol

that's damn international.we have a similar expression for ugly bitches,we4 say with a plastic bag in her face she's fuckable
turkey i don't forget






dogsoldier said:


> And as a side note, when I was in the army, we use to call KY Jelly "Glory Grease".  Just sayin'.



i don't quite understand that expression,i get the title from here


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 17, 2013)

JFK REVEALS SKULL AND BONES SOCIETY- Zeitgeist - NWO - YouTube





1:20

he refered Greece,as an example of excelance 


NOVA | The Hippocratic Oath Today


the list goes on and on


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 17, 2013)

a quick commentt about those rumes you believe,my dear monkeys,

you ve been made to believe that Greeks were hmosexual and pedo

obvious thinkinng is nott your favorite habit,uh?

so,just for a sec,try to think,is it possible homo people fought so bravely?gave so many battles?
save the Europe from east barberians with enormous armies(of slaves)?
a homo must hada femine mindset

logicaly it's impossible


you believe they were pedo


how is possible,a nation,which created philosophy,which created laws,which created civilization itself


is it possible to been fucken perverts??

it;s just make no sense,does it?


maybe for the western civilization man,who has FEARS and ANXIETIES with women is kind of soften that idea
maybe for a PROZAC nation looks rational

but for a nation which were dying for honor doesn't


you have been manipulated to think irrational
that's all


wont be bother with that issue again


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 17, 2013)

According to global financial news Greece is and has been on welfare for some time

greece and its economic crisis - Google Search


----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sacred Band of Thebes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

jus sayin bro ....


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 17, 2013)

Why do greeks prefer to take it up the ass, does it have something to do with the glory hole of Greece


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 17, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> According to global financial news Greece is and has been on welfare for some time
> 
> greece and its economic crisis - Google Search




Greek Debt Crisis: How Goldman Sachs Helped Greece to Mask its True Debt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 17, 2013)

The greek economy bar graph is the color of AZZA's rep points, "In the Red"


----------



## XYZ (Apr 17, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> a quick commentt about those rumes you believe,my dear monkeys,
> 
> you ve been made to believe that Greeks were hmosexual and pedo
> 
> ...



^^Fears the board members here won't accept his homosexuality.

It's ok Bro, we won't judge, we've known all along.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 17, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> JFK REVEALS SKULL AND BONES SOCIETY- Zeitgeist - NWO - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He also referenced the greeks as homosexual, GICH.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 17, 2013)

negged


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 17, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Good videos. A lot of Peeps don't realise how far their food travels before it hits their super markets, especially produce. Not to mention all the vermin that crawl over them.
> 
> Never mind the chems, toxins!




When was the last time you saw a port potty and a source of hot soapy water in a field or orchard full of illegal aliens?


----------



## Watson (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## nikos_ (Apr 28, 2013)

Varieties of Unreligious Experience: The E at Delphi


Pythagoras and the Pythagoreans


in pythagorian school,entered people above 28 years old,and the first three years they were not allowed to speak!.!.!.!.!.!





SparkNotes: The Apology: Analysis and Themes


http://philosophy.csusb.edu/~tmoody/Death of Socrates.html



and smth that explains all this propaganda against Greece


The Savarian: Kissinger on Greece


----------



## Watson (May 1, 2013)

it was me who put u into the red nikos.....just thought u might like to know.........

ur prize is the azza medal of faggotry....


----------



## azza1971 (May 1, 2013)

I?m a medal!!! Geez i am fucking impressed.


----------



## Watson (May 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I?m a medal!!! Geez i am fucking impressed.



-40 million and ur still missing the point u thick mother fucker.......


----------



## azza1971 (May 1, 2013)

shit storm


----------



## Watson (May 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> shit storm



dude at least save the bullshit for ur logs and begging supps like a homo!


----------



## azza1971 (May 1, 2013)

shit storm


----------



## Watson (May 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> shit storm



lol @ azza melting down again......is that the 8th or 9th times in the last week?


----------



## azza1971 (May 1, 2013)

shit storm


----------



## Watson (May 1, 2013)

thanks for making my point everyday dude, u actually make it easy......


----------



## azza1971 (May 1, 2013)

shit storm


----------



## nikos_ (May 2, 2013)

Eureka Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nikos_ (May 2, 2013)

Australia 108 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## XYZ (May 2, 2013)

^^Likes to post links to "erect towers" built by men.


----------



## nikos_ (May 2, 2013)

The Kings of Mykonos: Wog Boy 2 -FULL LENGTH Trailer [HQ] www.kingsofmykonos.com.au - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (May 10, 2013)

Name of Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

